# Dear John,



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

Love,
All your friends here at SlipperTalk.com


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually, we posted at the same time. 12:59

Happy Birthday John.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 10, 2006)

If the rest of my day is as surreal as that, some sort of ancient prophecy will be fulfilled.  

In case some of you don't want to do the math. I am 30 today. My freshness date is 3/4 expired.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 10, 2006)

Habby birthday John!

Too bad you're on an orchid buying hiatus.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Too bad you're on an orchid buying hiatus.



Too bad you believe him!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to start saving some money for the day I figure out what the heck I am supposed to be doing with my life.


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Too bad you believe him!


:rollhappy:


----------



## Mahon (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday John!

(for your birthday, I am giving you... the power to send me all your orchids!)

=)

-Pat


----------



## Gideon (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 10, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Don't do anything I wouldn't do:evil: 

Jon
________
Green crack pictures


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Don't do anything I wouldn't do:evil:
> 
> Jon


 
Since I am nearing retirement age, I told the wife I wanted to go out for Pizza and Beer. LAAAME-O!

I hear they wave the cover charge at Foxy's Cabaret on your birthday. But, the wife took my manhood on the wedding day and hasn't given it back yet. 

:rollhappy: :sob: :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Don't do anything I wouldn't do:evil:
> 
> Jon



For some reason, that leads me to believe the door's wide open for you today, John....


----------

